

Any PHP class to convert MS access tables to MySQL? - ahmedaly

Hi..
I am working on a web project which lets users upload ms access files, and data should be submitted to MySQL DB, and then displayed to the user in a control panel.<p>I can't find any PHP class that would help me do that.. or even a point where I can start from.<p>Any thoughts or help about that?
Thanks so much in advance,
Ahmed.
======
modulow
That's not really what Hacker News is for...why don't you go to
<http://stackoverflow.com> and ask there?

~~~
jrsmith1279
If you're not going to help then why even post? When someone comes across this
post in their searches it's not going to help them at all and it's a waste of
time. Your post is similar to people posting "Use the search function" in
forums, which is also a huge waste of time.

~~~
AlexC04
Honestly, I thought the same thing. (Why doesn't he go to stack overflow and
ask?) then I thought.

"Oh. My. God. What if he's never even heard of StackOverflow?"

So actually, the above comment isn't inappropriate in the least. A new thread
in Hacker News honestly _isn't_ the right place to ask for help with
programming connectivity to Microsoft Access (Hint: use ODBC).

But stack overflow is.

Quite often, the "use search" _is_ a rude response ... more often, for example
in the case of Hacker News it's also about as useful as a humorous yet
slightly rude colloquial comparison between two disparate entities. (eg: tits
on a bull).

Anyways.

He is right. HN isn't SXCH. His comment was worded politely and may prove
useful to the original poster.

------
jrsmith1279
Is it possible that these users could export the MS Access files to CSV?
Importing CSV in to MySQL using PHP is pretty easy, but I'm not coming up with
anything for doing it with MS Access files.

